

JQuery 1.2.6: Events 100% faster - johns
http://jquery.com/blog/2008/06/04/jquery-126-events-100-faster/

======
jamongkad
I'm willing to say that jQuery has changed the face of the JS environment in
general.

~~~
hello_moto
Wait until GWT has its breakthrough year.

~~~
simonw
jQuery is designed to work unobtrusively - it's easy to write applications
using jQuery that still work with JavaScript disabled.

GWT is a JavaScript black-hole. You simply can't create unobtrusive
applications with it - your only option is to write two versions of your site,
one using regular HTML and another using GWT.

Also, some of us prefer writing JavaScript to writing Java. Crazy, I know.

~~~
ajross
Amen! I'm not really a web developer by nature. The client environment has
always driven me nuts: layer on layer of slightly-incompatible cruft. And
giant javascript libraries just make the problem worse, not better.

jQuery is like a breath of fresh air. I find it absolutely amazing that a
library like this (based on _minimalism_ of all things!) actually got
mindshare in the modern world. Bravo!

~~~
misterbwong
Agreed. I just started using jQuery for a project and I am amazed at how easy
it was to learn and implement.

------
nostrademons
I can confirm this - I've been using 1.2.6b for a couple weeks on a JQuery-UI
based app, and it's much better for anything involving mouse movement. Before,
mousemove() was virtually unusable for performance reasons. Now, everything is
reasonably snappy.

------
Spyckie
These improvements sound great. .css, .attr, and .map were major bottlenecks
in my performance, meaning a lot of JQuery functionality was just too costly
to use (performance-wise). Now, I'll have to play around with JQuery to see if
it's usable for some heavy javascripting.

300% speed increase in drag and drop? I'll have to start using that
somewhere...

